# Marzocchi 2010................



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

So a friend (races pro DH) and I are going to test ride a few 2010 Marzocchi forks.

*What precise things/features would you want to know. * 
I will make a list and you will have 2 different opinions from 2 different riders.

I will be bringing a camera and a scale to weigh forks full of oil (exact weights)

Here is what they are saying....less weight because of lower oil bath level, ti bolts in all parts,, the stickion is less(more buttery) because they are using a different shims.....and some other stuff that is hard to explain (more details later).

2010 Marzocchi coming back full force....


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks! I would love to see the new bits.

I saw the adjustable oil volume control (save weight and user friendly), I would like to know if there is any ramp-up feel difference, from the traditional oil level method (my guess is no difference or hard to quantify in one ride, but I have to ask)

P


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the one thing that is on everybody's mind is *reliability*, which unfortunately is impossible to judge by a test ride.
Will the 2010 forks develop creaking crowns and bushing slop?!?

I guess I'll just have to settle for some 888 porn instead..
take lots of pics plz.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blender said:


> I'm pretty sure that the one thing that is on everybody's mind is *reliability*, which unfortunately is impossible to judge by a test ride.
> Will the *2010 forks develop creaking crowns and bushing slop*?!?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to settle for some 888 porn instead..
> take lots of pics plz.


from my understanding they changed all that....I will make it a point to ask what exact changes they made to correct the problems tomorrow....I might have a new 888 for a couple of weeks and hopefully I get to keep it

Please make a list of questions you would want to ask them if you were there....please make a list of things you would want too


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Given your past [and maybe present] blind love for all things marzocchi, can you even be close to being an unbiased, objective reviewer of any of their products?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Given your past [and maybe present] blind love for all things marzocchi, can you even be close to being an unbiased, objective reviewer of any of their products?


well you will have another person's view too, but a view riders have tried the stuff out all ready and everybody is saying just how good they are.... I think many people will be really surprised by how lighter the forks are, how buttery they are, and the old Marzocchi reality will be back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Can you find out if they come with a box with a half dozen lowers to get you through the season like the 08's needed to make it through a single year.

From king of the hill to bottom of the dumpster all within 2 years...


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Can you find out if they come with a box with a half dozen lowers to get you through the season like the 08's needed to make it through a single year.
> 
> From king of the hill to bottom of the dumpster all within 2 years...


We all know 08 was a bad year. But how about judging the 2010 product on 2010 experiences. 09 seems to be a definitive improvement over 08. They should improve again as the chassis looks unchanged, and they can squash the bugs.

Over the last few years Marzocchi has been responsive to the customer and created as well as passed on permanent fixes. For that, I do think they deserve more than: "Bah! 08!!!"

This is from an 08 55 TST owner.

P


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Can you find out if they come with a box with a half dozen lowers to get you through the season like the 08's needed to make it through a single year.
> 
> From king of the hill to bottom of the dumpster all within 2 years...


you know it is a funny world..
.

Marz dominated for years and years........manitou always had their problems....people are like I look at the new dorado when the old one was garbage after a few months...and they still like manipou

boxxers seals always leaked for like 4 or 5 years and people bought them all the time

Marz has one bad year and everyone pulls the hammer on them.....have you noticed the 09's don't have the problems.....2010's are going to be way better


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well this should be enlightening.  Whats the matter Marz doesn't feel like their sh!t is sh!t enough already? :thumbsup:

Seriously though, sounds like fun, good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you know it is a funny world..
> .
> 
> Marz dominated for years and years........manitou always had their problems....people are like I look at the new dorado when the old one was garbage after a few months...and they still like manipou
> ...


Well, Manitou is still in the dumpster as far as I am concerned. If they think a $3000 FRO fork is going to save them, they are severely mistaken.

Zokes problem is they feel like they need to reinvent the wheel every single year to get people to buy them. Make a modern day Monster T and I'll be back on board, but I have seen enough crap Zoke products in the last 2 years to take my money elsewhere.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Well, Manitou is still in the dumpster as far as I am concerned. If they think a $3000 FRO fork is going to save them, they are severely mistaken.
> 
> Zokes problem is they feel like they need to reinvent the wheel every single year to get people to buy them. Make a modern day Monster T and I'll be back on board, but I have seen enough crap Zoke products in the last 2 years to take my money elsewhere.


I've seen a few bad Zoke forks. But I've also seen a LOT of bad RockShox (catastrophic failures aren't rare), bad completely blown up or punctured Fox 40's, and about every problem you could think of for Manitou's. I will gladly take the couple issues Marzocchi legitimately had over all of that.


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)

Consider what it feels like if there are no problems! Super Butta.......Bobby does this mean you're going to be in the brochure?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullit44777 said:


> Consider what it feels like if there are no problems! Super Butta.......Bobby does this mean you're going to be in the brochure?


hell No !!!!.......you know how I roll...lucky to be riding.....just like you my bad back brotheran


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Well, Manitou is still in the dumpster as far as I am concerned. If they think a $3000 FRO fork is going to save them, they are severely mistaken.


Whats the deal with that? Why don't they just make the travis's like....not suck instead?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I went through 2 08 66 RCV's, pathetic crap, developed a whole range of problems

Thought id give em one more chance with a 09 66 RCV, it didnt come, instead i got a 

2009 66 RC3!!!!

Pretty sure one of the first aftermarket ones in Australia
Nothing but good things to say bout it, its amazing!
Marzocchi really seem to be trying for 09, 2010 gonna be awesome!

SMT, get pics of the 888 and 66 series, and if you can the dirt jumper's
Looks like Marzocchi is on the rise again


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

blender said:


> I'm pretty sure that the one thing that is on everybody's mind is *reliability*, which unfortunately is impossible to judge by a test ride.


In addition to that, the reviews that I've read from this site say they're using ti springs with wide-spaced coils. I'm down for lighter but how long will those springs stay springy?


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

How about an actual weight on the 55 rc3? My 09 uncut steerer weighed in right at 6.0lb. Would like to compare the '10.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

As I said in the other thread.... interested...... 

A lighter more buttery and less sticksion Zoke? Mmmmmm.... sounds good to me!


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Real quick, Marzocchi feels terrible about how the 08 stuff went down. I talked to them today, here's their story as I heard it. 

So when they moved to production to Taiwan they made the mistake of assuming these factories could handle making quality products. As most of you know they couldn't. 

but it wasn't as easy as just going to just one factory and overlooking the operations to get the quality back on track. Because just like how cars are made with parts coming from dozens of different factories, Marzocchi forks are the same. (I was told there are over 40 different factories that contribute to make one single fork.) This is why you guys are seeing the slow gradual change from total crap of 08 to slightly better in 09. There are just too many factories involved to make a quick change.

Anyways what they did differently for 2010 was recruit their best guys from the old Italian factory to go to Taiwan and train the all the workers in all the different factories how to make the same quality parts they had in 07. So the good news is the Marzocchi of the past is not gone for good, It sounds like they are at least on the way back. I'm hoping 2010 will be the year. 

One thing we have going this year, is unlike other years Marzocchi now fully acknowledges their reputation has been badly damaged and they want to change it. So for 2010 their plan is to take out all the stops, put in all their best even more expensive innovations from the moto world... and basically make the best stuff around. 

Tomorrow we're going to find out just how they plan to do this... Shivermetimbers is going to have a scale, were going to take pictures, take bolts apart, ride the forks, steal them, whatever we got to do! 

....Also I've heard rumors of a 6.5lb ti sprung, ti bolted 888 with adjustable shim-stack dampening. So this could be interesting.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Given your past [and maybe present] blind love for all things marzocchi, can you even be close to being an unbiased, objective reviewer of any of their products?


Tell us how you really feel Rene...... 

I think we should appreciate that Bob is going to take the time and give us a sneak peek. And it will be fun to hold him to his findings at a later date (either positive of negative) :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> We all know 08 was a bad year. But how about judging the 2010 product on 2010 experiences. 09 seems to be a definitive improvement over 08. They should improve again as the chassis looks unchanged, and they can squash the bugs.
> 
> Over the last few years Marzocchi has been responsive to the customer and created as well as passed on permanent fixes. For that, I do think they deserve more than: "Bah! 08!!!"
> 
> ...


Still pretty early in 09 to classify it a victory yet. Whistler Bike park is still under a few feet of snow........


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

A2C heights would be nice 
range of adjustments - how the adjustments feel at extremes (all the way in vs all the way out?)

And of course how they feel on a 5' to flat.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Same external dimensions.

Adjusters at the extremes will vary with oil height/weight and valving specs.

Bullcrew would need to be brought in for that last part. We only know about sweet transitions around these parts.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I would like to know if there is anything in the line up that will be a direct evolution or replacement for the 888 SL ATA.

I had one (07') for a short while and while I loved it over all, it did have a lot of sticktion in the initial stroke and as everyone complained about, the PAR system made it difficult to tune in a smooth bottom out or achieve full travel at all. 
Mine never did suffer from the "ATA wind down" but apparently everyone else's did.
I thought it was a great fork in theory that needed an overhaul in the engineering of how it achieved it's features.
Thats what I would like to know about the 2010's.

thanks!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

No air DH fork at this point.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

One more thing id like to hear is prices, if you can get them, or even a rough estimate
Me thinks they not gonna play nice with the current state of the aussie dollar.......


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea what they will be internationally, but they will be right in line with last years prices too, at least at the high-end level.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

How about a release time frame for the 2010 line up?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Why do we even have to wait for your review...here's how its going to look:

"Best Forks Ever, but doesn't match up to my old Shiver."


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

"blahblahblahblahblah."


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ Amen!


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Why do we even have to wait for your review...here's how its going to look:
> 
> "Best Forks Ever, but doesn't match up to my old Shiver."


hahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## pantsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Are they actually going to honour their "international 3 year warranty" ??? Bah, unfotunately i am never purchasing a marzocchi product again... Only so many times in 6 months a company can burn a customer till they give up, never to return. Good luck, hope the forks turn out okay


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> So a friend (races pro DH) and I are going to test ride a few 2010 Marzocchi forks.
> 
> *What precise things/features would you want to know. *
> I will make a list and you will have 2 different opinions from 2 different riders.
> ...


I'd be interested to know how they are actually going to reduce the stiction. Stiction has nothing to do with shims as far as I know. Shims control oil flow, i.e. damping. Stiction comes from seals and potentially from bushings too.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually a shimstack configuration CAN influence initial stiction and the breakaway feel, but I think the point is they've done some work with the bushings.

There's also damper stiction - more than just the stanchions for sliding surfaces in a fork...


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> Actually a shimstack configuration CAN influence initial stiction and the breakaway feel, but I think the point is they've done some work with the bushings.
> 
> There's also damper stiction - more than just the stanchions for sliding surfaces in a fork...


I stand corrected then. Any chance you could explain how the different sources of stiction work? (shims, etc.) I'm usually not so slow at thinking these things through, but I'm stalling out late at night here.


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I think many people will be really surprised by how lighter the forks are, how buttery they are, and the old Marzocchi reality will be back.


Sounds to me like you have made your mind up already.

If you ride them thinking that they are going to be better, then they will be.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Their new forks better be good.. after the debacle they called the 2008 line, they need it.. they def. lost some loyal customers b/c of the '08 fork issues..


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Tell us how you really feel Rene......
> 
> I think we should appreciate that Bob is going to take the time and give us a sneak peek. And it will be fun to hold him to his findings at a later date (either positive of negative) :thumbsup:


I expect Bob's report to go something like this:

Well, um, me and a buddy rode some 2010 marzocchi forks last week. All things considered, we think you should just buy a marzocchi......


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i feel sorry for marz for what happened to them in 08. i did used to have huge confidence in them, but from not even owning an 08 fork i still don't trust them at the moment, in my mind 2010 is the last chance marz has of redeeming them. if they do then i may be a future customer, but as it stands im keeping well away.


oh and of course for a bit of fun, is there going to be a 2010 super monster so bender can survive the jaw drop???? :thumbsup:


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

bxxer rider said:


> *i feel sorry for marz for what happened to them in 08.* i did used to have huge confidence in them, but from not even owning an 08 fork i still don't trust them at the moment, in my mind 2010 is the last chance marz has of redeeming them. if they do then i may be a future customer, but as it stands im keeping well away.
> 
> oh and of course for a bit of fun, is there going to be a 2010 super monster so bender can survive the jaw drop???? :thumbsup:


Why would you feel sorry for them? They fired a bunch of people that knew what they were doing to move production to the land of the eggroll to save a couple bucks putting them togather....screw them.....I like my fox better anyway.......


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> So a friend (races pro DH) and I


did anyone else catch the typo....we all know SMT doesnt have friends...jkjk

i think we all feel bad for marz. they were huge, with great products, then they had problems. its stupid to lose your trust in them now, every company has problems. marz fixed the problems. cant wait to see what their going to bring out for 2010.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> i think we all feel bad for marz. they were huge, with great products, then they had problems. its stupid to lose your trust in them now, every company has problems. marz fixed the problems. cant wait to see what their going to bring out for 2010.


I don't know man, I'm with MUSTCLIME. They made a great product in Italy and then tried to cut costs and screwed everything up. Everybody still thinks Manitou sucks even after they got their sh!t together but for some reason we all feel bad for Marzocchi for making a crappy product? Not really  .

I am looking forward to their 2010 lineup. I really like my 05 888, the thing is bulletproof and I hope they can get back to making products like it. In the mean time I'm crossing my fingers Magura expands their fork lineup. My made-in-Germany Wotan is awesome.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hack On Wheels said:


> I'd be interested to know how they are actually going to reduce the stiction.


Marz tech support said they were going to spec '10 forks with sloppy bushings to reduce stiction. Initial tests revealed that there can't be friction if the bushings don't even touch the stanchions


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you know it is a funny world..
> .
> 
> Marz dominated for years and years........manitou always had their problems....people are like I look at the new dorado when the old one was garbage after a few months...and they still like manipou
> ...


The problem that made people look at them this way, which is absolutely understandable, is that Zoke pretended there were no problems, and were charging people for bushings and seals on forks right off the bat on nearly new forks because they won't waver from the policy of fixing those wear and tear parts. Then came the crown creaks and other stuff. It was only because of unrelenting pressure here (and believe me, I got my share of emails from Tom at MTD and management and zoke asking management to gag me) that zoke finally had to admit to their problems they were claiming didn't exist before. Then came the shipping charges on top of that.

It was a slow process and pissed a lot of people off. IN the end, I guess they did ok, but it took a really long time for them to come around. People were buying really expensive forks and they all had hosts of problems throughout the assemblies, as several EU mags were able to enjoy during shootouts.

Hopefully they're back. However, I am highly doubtful SMT is going to be able to give anything critical.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Why do we even have to wait for your review...here's how its going to look:
> 
> "Best Forks Ever, but doesn't match up to my old Shiver."


actually I am just going to just give facts.....you perform your own opinions...I like what I saw..I think many people will like 2010 forks....I will post about it later tonight or tomorrow...tons of pics and the *WC does weigh 6.85* pounds with full oil (2009 ATA weighed 6.96)...plus all will have Ti bolts to lower weight more.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

So the WC at 6.85 - does that have the full ti treatment? What will it take to get that 6.5lbs?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> So the WC at 6.85 - does that have the full ti treatment? What will it take to get that 6.5lbs?


the weight is measure with full oil bath and medium Ti-spring......*actual weigh will be less *because you will have all ti-bolts for axle, crowns and such


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

How are they controlling progression/ramp-up, still oil height?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> How are they controlling progression/ramp-up, still oil height?


progression/ramp up is controled by compression dampening, and air volume because of oil height and to some extent the shims help control your bottom out ....shims, if you know what your doing, can also control sensitivity


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SMT, are you going to do any comparison tests vs. new Boxxer, Fox 40, Dorado, etc.?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> SMT, are you going to do any comparison tests vs. new Boxxer, Fox 40, Dorado, etc.?


no
..........never would ride a manitou fork or boxxer.....IMO just not durable enough for the stuff we ride


----------



## baxterbike (Apr 2, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no
> ..........never would ride a manitou fork or boxxer.....IMO just not durable enough for the stuff we ride


ironic  Really though the problems with Marzocchi's that have surfaced in the past are not going to be apparent in a quick test like that, especially when Marzocchi know's you are testing them.

I think everyone here would be happy if M forks were lighter, sexier, and actually reliable again. But like the 2010 boxxer, the best way is just going to be to wait for a year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

baxterbike said:


> i
> I think everyone here would be happy if M forks were lighter, sexier, and actually reliable again. But like the 2010 boxxer, the best way is just going to be to wait for a year.


you will have to wait till sept......new marz are lighter (as lite as the airforks in the past), sexier and back to old reliability (they changed the bushings.....made with a different material and they "fit them" now ,...........meaning fitted and reamed into place instead of put into a casting seat.....meaning no more slop and no stiction.....really they were surprisely buttery.....


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you know it is a funny world..
> .
> 
> Marz dominated for years and years........manitou always had their problems....people are like I look at the new dorado when the old one was garbage after a few months...and they still like manipou
> ...


 Good info and scoop there SMT cheer for sharing maybe for some if ya can be as factual as poss I know it's easy to get excited and so you should about such promise of the new range, anyhoo good stuff all the same!<o></o>
<o></o>
Gotta say for starters I gave the big M the big kahuna or 08 over the move to Taiwan and issues that seemed to be all over the boards non stop, that said I know some who had good experiences with there 08 forks incl 888SL ATA maybe a late 08 version, always gonna be some issues with such a big move.<o></o>
<o></o>
From my perspective quickly dealing with the negativity most of it seemed to be more about handling of the problems rather than the problems themselves, though many old saying is glass half full or is it half empty opportunity missed but finally got there it seems!<o></o>
<o></o>
Marz owners from what I see are very loyal, generally most that have had a few models [I've had 5 Marz products in recent times 4 forks and one shock, Z1 AM1, 66rc2x, 888WC, Roco WC] me the typical Marz owner was not weight weenie reliability and bullet proof performance not necessarily race performance but real world performance weight was secondary, and liked a longer A2C than others! <o></o>
<o></o>
Got to have differentials from competition that's what provides true competition people think differently not all inside same box! Based on the customer loyalty that made the Zokes so legendary it was a kick in the guts to most to see how they handled this, maybe too much was happening in the back ground, Take over and move of some factory to Taiwan etc and of course to see this move at expense of legendary reliability feel performance of what traditional Zoke owners loved.<o></o>
<o></o>
The simplicity and things that made these forks appealing not fancy gadgets that Zoke got caught up in at expense for new markets and people who were maybe not even Zoke customers at the time influencing the direction of change was probably a bitter pill to handle, not so much a drop in performance for one year, factor in prices ever increasing, [ and ya expect things to be right for $$] perceived move to cheaper manufacturing processes and better performing competition in other forks and then ya have allot going elsewhere for a new fork due to bitter experiences.<o></o><o></o>
I've had to sit out 08 and most of 09 due to injury so its been interesting to see it play out, 09 does seem t have got it together and much more of a normal year form what I can tell!<o>
</o><o></o>
Still 2010 looks promising like allot of other brands as well, like others have said, time will tell, I will be keen to give Zoke a chance again they seem to be going on the right direction again with combining what made them great to begin with and combining new light weight technology Ti springs shims etc will really make it appealing, servicing this could be a big one for me, one reason I've liked there shocks I loved my Roco WC 07, but I would love to be able to tune the my forks allot easier than currently, LBS don't make this easy even trying to discuss tuning with them is a protected secret or so I've found, scared they will lose business, wrong more info means more business but I'm over dealing with most of em too hard, so this is very appealing, but I won't be first off the block or anywhere near it, hope it goes well as it will only be good for all of us!<o>
</o><o></o>
One thing have to say is Tom has taken a beating and though I've not been here much lately he looks like he's hung in here and developed a hard skin lol, great to see congrats, negativity is an opportunity so hopefully Marz realise the work put in here its not an easy place to front up to constantly when the back end is letting you down, but it will pay in the long run great stuff you only have to look at what that gets you back form other manufactures and frame builders here, it builds very positive results over time.<o>
</o><o></o>
Companies are only as good as their people, products follow people not the other way round, only bean counters think that way and you end up with 08 type catastrophes with that line of thinking! Not just product issues but loss of customers based on product direction or lack of connection to ya market, ya must know ya market, all good and well attracting new markets and people but lose the base that got you there and the rest will disappear very quickly and a lot of work to get back to where you were let alone be a leader in market or numbers!, <o>
</o><o></o>
Customers clients' or whatever you marketing types want to call em [loyal owners supporters] will hang in there for the most part if they feel supported or listened too and feel connected, no one likes being shafted up the jacksy well some of you might but that one ya can take to another forum pse lol
<o></o><o></o>
Lesson learned welcome back Cotter or Marz in 2010 hopefully my fingers crossed! <o></o>
<o></o>
55 RC3 @ 5.2 pounds replace my 36Van nicely which replaced my 66!<o>

</o> 2010 66 or 888 if I get back in that saddle maybe, but boxer is in contention as well, will enjoy the true tests by this time next year me thinks!<o>
</o><o></o>
888, 66, and 55rc3s sound awesome hope they do make it back, I for one do like the longer A2Cs they're not that far off from others I hope they don't follow, different cronws like 07 is better option for individuals wanting adj, from 06 onwards they were pretty right imo it was 04s and 05s that were very long, though the 07s crown setup options like Tom mentioned were best it gave everyone a choice for the 888 anyway!<o>
</o><o></o>
Moar pic's<o></o><o></o>
And any news on shocks, I hope similar approach to improvement to keep pace is in line for shocks, I also hope the Roco TST and WC airs etc still stay around they seemed to get those dialled! Great performing shocks!<o>
</o><o></o>
Keep her coming SMT&#8230;


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

Do the coil forks have travel adjust function? i think the 55 should have a travel adjustment for AM riding.


----------



## Binford (Oct 4, 2008)

Are the OEM forks going to have all these upgrades or just the Aftermarket forks.

As far as bushing slop, I thought Marzocchi said they intended for some bushing slop in the 2009 forks to reduce break-in time, or was that just a load of BS to coverup a poor design?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

To reduce break in time?
That is a gigantic pile of steaming bull ****
It was not really a poor design, rather a mixture of bad moulds and tooling, aswell as moving production from italy to taiwan


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

This may be beating a dead horse but here goes:

This is in regards to the comment about moving production to Taiwan. But IMO, its Marz's(or any companies) responsibility to get the logistics of the move sorted out BEFORE the release of the product to the public. This means choosing production facilites wisely and training staff on production techniques. It also requires a close eye to be kept on production, epecially for the first year. It seems to me that there was a lack of preparation and managment on Marzocchi's part. The forks being produced in Taiwan certaintly doesn't seem to be a problem seeing as how I have alot of really solid products in my garage that were produced in Taiwan.

The other problem, the really unaccaptable one IMO is the apparent lack of customer service. This seems to be the area where customers are either made or lost. When someone spends $1000+ on a fork, it is quite unreasonable to expect someone to pay large amounts of money to get it working nearly out of the box. Its amazing if you are still reading this. Take Crank Brothers for example, they have had some questionable reliablility and the certainly have some questionable designs, but from most accounts, they take care of their customers.

And to end this rant: In the world of $1500 forks all it takes is one [atrociously] bad year to ruin a reputation.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea one thing i should have mentioned bout moving to taiwan, they did it to quick and made the mistake of thinking that SR Suntour could make forks as good as they did, as MY2008 marzocchi showed, they where wrong....


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Binford said:


> Are the OEM forks going to have all these upgrades or just the Aftermarket forks.
> 
> As far as bushing slop, I thought Marzocchi said they intended for some bushing slop in the 2009 forks to reduce break-in time, or was that just a load of BS to coverup a poor design?


It's all available in the post history here: originally, when Zoke hit the forums, they were denying there were any problems. Several, even in the face of management censorship, still pushed against Zoke until they admitted that there was a problem, and even gave an explanation about the tooling used to make the lowers.

Having too-tight fits was something that worked for ten years or more and the customers got it: break the fork in, change the oil, and have smooth travel for years. Engine manufacturers do the same thing.

One of the German bike magazines showed the new bushings with slots in them (like Fox), so oil can pass through them. Time will tell if we'll be beta testers again, or if they got it right. I also would not trust for the third year in a row the initial impressions that the problems are gone. Nick manned up and admitted it. Several others have had problems and have kept quiet in public after posting glowing praise of the 2009's turning around.


----------



## Binford (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like I'll ride my 05 888 till they get things sorted out.

Been a loyal Marzocchi customer since 2002, if I had to buy a fork not sure what I'd get right now.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> The other problem, the really unaccaptable one IMO is the apparent lack of customer service. This seems to be the area where customers are either made or lost. When someone spends $1000+ on a fork, it is quite unreasonable to expect someone to pay large amounts of money to get it working nearly out of the box. Its amazing if you are still reading this.


i have nothing but unreal CS from Marz regarding all the issues with my '08 888 ATA.

they have gotten me sorted out every single time i sent my fork in for the problems the '08's were prone to


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

As much as I like most Marz stuff, I think their damping systems have fallen behind. The adjustable shims may be a good start, but the much more advanced boxxer high/low speed compression circut is what Marz SHOULD have in there, and what many moto-companies HAVE had for a long time. It shouldn't take this long to put that stuff in there. I remember the first 8" monsters had the shiver MX carts in them, buy why wasn't that adapted better for their forks? Finally the 55 got RC3, but even still, I'd rather have the 55 chassi with Mission Control damping due to the straight forward shim-stack and compression controls. The other aspects of marz forks like the reliabilty, open-bath, and ability to adjust bottom-out are usually what do it for me, but the boxxer team has a bottom-out adjustment too now, and they're using a better damping system now IMO.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I also have to speak out in favor of Fox's RC2. As much as I flame the company, the level of refinement is outstanding. The front wheel feels simply glued and I went back to my Z1 for a couple weekends and I found it smooth and usable, with certain characteristics better than the 36, but in the end, I wanted to put the 36 back on. The 36 also lacks some tuning options, though it does have a spring-loaded shim. Regardless, out of the box, I found it to be outstanding. 

Outstanding once the fork has oil in it, that is.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> As much as I like most Marz stuff, I think their damping systems have fallen behind. The adjustable shims may be a good start, but the much more advanced boxxer high/low speed compression circut is what Marz SHOULD have in there, and what many moto-companies HAVE had for a long time. It shouldn't take this long to put that stuff in there. I remember the first 8" monsters had the shiver MX carts in them, buy why wasn't that adapted better for their forks? Finally the 55 got RC3, but even still, I'd rather have the 55 chassi with Mission Control damping due to the straight forward shim-stack and compression controls. The other aspects of marz forks like the reliabilty, open-bath, and ability to adjust bottom-out are usually what do it for me, but the boxxer team has a bottom-out adjustment too now, and they're using a better damping system now IMO.


the problem is....most people don't know how to use the advance tuning....some people can't even get past the basic tuning...I have found most people just set rebound and then smash down there pre load.......not a good thing....

so bottom line...what you say is worthless to over 90% of the people


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, a lot of good info on this thread . Really. I didn't know about the whole Tiawan move until now. I just wish I had the abiliity to ride a 2010 40RC2 back to back with a 2010 888RC3. I don't care about the boxxer for some reason. 

I own suspension products from both Fox and Marzocchi and have been pleased with both. It's hard to not buy Marzocchi because of the price but 'getting what you paid for' seems to play heavily into mtb. Time will tell.


----------

